# Best Way to Heat transfer for Dark Colored Garments?



## ArtWanderlei (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been looking online for quite some time, and all I see is quality transfer paper for light colored garments. My business deals primarily with dark colored shirts (black, gray, navy blue,)
I was wondering what is the best possible way to get custom transfers using a heat press onto dark colored shirts. I have a geoknight DK20 and am looking to buy a high quality printer and high quality transfer paper that will provide the color and hold I need. Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Art Wanderlei

Also, I see some transfer papers for dark garments, but there's so many different types and I don't want them to be semi-translucent!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

My suggestion would be to use plastisol transfers on dark garments. 

You won't be able to make them yourself, but they are easy to order and apply and have the best quality for heat transfers on dark garments (in my opinion)


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

You mean like this product?
Neenah 3G JET-OPAQUE

Their JET-PRO SofStretch is real popular.

This is their paper for darks.

Technical Products Solutions - 3G JET-OPAQUE® | Neenah Paper Inc.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rodney said:


> My suggestion would be to use plastisol transfers on dark garments.
> 
> You won't be able to make them yourself, but they are easy to order and apply and have the best quality for heat transfers on dark garments (in my opinion)


These are probably pretty basic questions, but if anyone could educate me on this I would appreciate it.

When normally ordering plastisol transfers for dark garments would I have to figure out and add an underbase myself within my artwork, or does the company making them usually do that themselves?

If they do it themselves does that count as a second color or is that normally taken into account in the pricing?

Do you even have to tell them what garment you are using or would they normally work on light and dark when custom ordering plastisol transfers?

Thanks


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

34Ford said:


> You mean like this product?
> Neenah 3G JET-OPAQUE
> 
> Their JET-PRO SofStretch is real popular.
> ...


 
Hi! Can you tell me the difference between "Jet Wear Dark" & "Jet Opaque" paper?
Thank you!


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

i feel soooo silly...looks like Jet Wear Dark IS Jet Wear Opaque!!!??
...i order today


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I highly recommend ordering from DowlingGraphics.com their hot-split transfers are incredible. They dont use that gluey underbase backing crap for when you want to transfer to dark colored garments; the ink simply just shows up on dark garments. And I mean dark as in black tshirts, hehe. 
The colors are very vibrant, but you can request a white underbase to if you want. But, your designs seriously wont need them.
Plus their prices are very affordable.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes I have been looking into doing dark shirts also but i still cant decied i might just have to go with custom plaistoil


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

SoloStampede said:


> I highly recommend ordering from DowlingGraphics.com their hot-split transfers are incredible. They dont use that gluey underbase backing crap for when you want to transfer to dark colored garments; the ink simply just shows up on dark garments. And I mean dark as in black tshirts, hehe.
> The colors are very vibrant, but you can request a white underbase to if you want. But, your designs seriously wont need them.
> Plus their prices are very affordable.


i don't understand: do you mean that when printing to dark fabrics that white/opaque stuff isn't present?? it's really just whatever the graphic is? and if so, what are you saying is the name of this paper from dowling graphics?


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

ummm...it looks like Dowling Graphics is a custom print company ONLY?! as in you buy their graphics or they make graphics for you? they are not a supply house of selling actual heat transfer papers to us designers...


----------

